# Red River NAVHDA



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

_Just a reminder that Red River Chapter NAVHDA is sponsoring weekly training sessions on Tuesdays at the West Fargo diversion grounds by Interstate 94.

Tuesday, April 12, the topic is retrieving on land and the 12 golden rules. 
Contact person for this event is Aaron Johnson (701) 306-6366.

We had a wonderful turn out for the first session on April 5. Look forward 
to seeing you there._

They had a good program last week, very informative. Dick


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Summer Training Report:
Aaron Johnson

We are 1/3 of the way into RRV NAVHDA summer training. If you have not been attending; your dog is missing out. About 8 to 20 handlers have been present each training night. What's amazing is that about 8 to 10 have been showing up during the nights we had thunderstorms, and still trained in the rain. This is a hard core group!

Generally, we have covered the topic that was on the schedule for that night. We have learned that it is important to schedule the puppy water work later in the year, Burrrr. Most classes have gone far beyond the schedule. The first few training sessions Wally, Jeff and Brad did a great job of covering almost all the topics we are going to cover for the summer. Since then the training has been more individualized with one on one training lead by Keith, Brad, Steve and Chad. This seems to work better since there are so many dogs and handlers at different levels. Steve and his boys have been doing an excellent job with the supplying and caring for summer training birds. If you want pigeons (3 for $10 or chuckar $8.50) please arrange it with Steve before the next class. By the way, congratulations to Steve for Rita's Prize II NA in SD.

Based on what we have learned from the first few classes, we are going to make some improvements in the training schedule. First, we are adding two days on Saturday mornings to help members prepare for the NA and UT test. We have a lot of first time handlers that this will help. We will most likely have these trainings at Brewer Lake very early in the morning to avoid the heat, just like a test. If we have enough people we will break into smaller groups to get more dog work done. Second, We need to get the dogs ready for hunting season. We are adding a "reduce the training bird inventory" day and we are adding a "get the dog ready for huntin' season & lunch day" pot luck/BBQ if enough people are interested. The price will be about $50 for four birds. This will be nearby at Thompson's or Section 17 hunting preserve. Most class will be at the dike; however, on hot days we may move to the pond one mile south.

Date	Topic	Location
May 31	Search for Game, Raffle Drawing,	Dike
June 7	Steady to Flush, Board Meeting	Dike
June 14	Steady to Gun Dike
June 21	Mock Test: Search	Dike
June 28	Mock Test: Track, Raffle Drawing	Dike
July 5	Whoa & Come and Tacking, Board Meeting	Dike
July 12	Retrieving from Water	Pond
July 19	Sit & Stay, Force Fetch	Dike
July 26	Mock Test: steady in blind, Raffle Drawing	Dike
Aug 2	Mock Test: Search, Board Meeting	Dike
Aug 6	Chucker Classic	Brewer Lake
Aug 9	Mock Test: Tracking	Dike
Aug 13sat	Test Training	Brewer?
Aug 16	Mock Test: Water	TBD
Aug 20 sat	Test Training	Brewer?
Aug 23	Mock Test: Water	TBD
Aug 26-28	Fall Test, NA, UPT, UT At Brewer Lake	Brewer Lake
Aug 30	Reduce the bird inventory class, Raffle Drawing	Dike
Sept ? Sat	Get the dog ready for huntin' season & lunch day
We need to set this date for a non-opener day	Preserve?

We would like to give a special thanks to those who have been picking up and taking home extra trash from the training grounds. It is important that we all take pride in keeping our training area clean and safe.

See you next Week!
:beer:


----------

